# Things are looking up, but what about marriage counseling?



## HB2428 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I'm happy to report that after almost 4 months, things have begun to look more positive. The short story is my husband and I were turning into roommates, our marriage was failing, and we really were unsure how to be a married couple and have a partnership. There was no cheating, no abuse, just two really lost people who lost their way. We tried separation as a last resort, I never knew something could be so painful. He stayed in our apartment and I moved into my own place. We talk more now than we did when we lived together and make sure to spend time together. We are learning to become more comfortable with one another again.

One of our major problems is that we don't know how to be in a real marriage, how to make decisions together and how to have a successful marriage. We are both only children and have that independent streak. My husband last night suggested going to marriage counselor, which I had asked previously about. What we would like is more of someone to point us in the right direction as to what steps we need to take to have a successful marriage. Perhaps give a third party view of what we aren't doing. We have never done marriage counseling before, and I was wondering, can marriage counseling help two people learn to have a partnership?


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely MC can help. It's so good that both of you are willing to work to find your way again. There are many people on this BB that probably wish they had what you have - the opportunity to work things out, me being one of them! Since you two are on the same path, I definitely recommend counseling. You can learn to both effectively communicate your deep wants and needs in your marriage in order to reignite it.

I wish you the best!


----------

